# A Short History of Helbros



## nsmike

I've been doing some research on a Helbros watch given to me and thought I would post what information I've accumulated. Today Helbros is owned by Jules Jurgensen. They are the value/affordable line similar to the ESQ to Modovo relationship except they have had the relationship since 1913. Helbros made some watches themself but were much more of an assembler/marketer than a manufacturer. Because of contract manufacturing you can find vintage Helbos watches from Germany, Switzerland, and even a few from France. I know it's not much but I there isn't much out there.


----------



## pacifichrono

Back in the '50s and '60s Helbros watches were advertised quite a bit. I got the impression at the time that they were like Elgin or Bulova. When I started collecting vintage watches regularly a few years ago, it became obvious Helbros had no following and was not a player among vintage watches.


----------



## nsmike

pacifichrono said:


> Back in the '50s and '60s Helbros watches were advertised quite a bit. I got the impression at the time that they were like Elgin or Bulova. When I started collecting vintage watches regularly a few years ago, it became obvious Helbros had no following and was not a player among vintage watches.


I believe that is because they were like today Invicta, your never quite sure what your going to get, based on the name.


----------



## Marrick

Great stuff.:-!

Of course, being a New York based company Helbros is virtually unknown in the UK. Just having a quick google, it seems that Helbros became a subsidiary of Elgin at some point. See: http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=_LM3AAAAIAAJ&q=helbros&dq=helbros&lr=&ei=UpuHSpjeE47ayASzytiUDg

http://www.ftc.gov/os/decisions/doc...ION_75_(JANUARY_-_JUNE_1969)PAGES_325-405.pdf

and there is an extract in a book about Helbros and spying/money channeling in WW2 here:

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...t2YIZiQyQSjmsWEDg#v=onepage&q=helbros&f=false

(page 295)

A bit about Helbros electic watches:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/helbros/helbros.php


----------



## nsmike

Marrick said:


> Great stuff.:-!
> 
> Of course, being a New York based company Helbros is virtually unknown in the UK. Just having a quick google, it seems that Helbros became a subsidiary of Elgin at some point. See:
> 
> http://www.ftc.gov/os/decisions/doc...ION_75_(JANUARY_-_JUNE_1969)PAGES_325-405.pdf
> 
> and there is an extract in a book about Helbros and spying/money channeling in WW2 here:
> 
> http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...t2YIZiQyQSjmsWEDg#v=onepage&q=helbros&f=false
> 
> (page 295)
> 
> A bit about Helbros electic watches:
> 
> http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/helbros/helbros.php


First the Court case is interesting but the date of 1969 and the named Elgin Watch Co being organized in Delaware suggests that it is more likely that Elgin was a division Helbros. The Elgin National Watch Company changed it's name to Elgin Industries and stopped making watches in the 1960's. It was also organizzed as an Illiinois company. I assume that the name was sold at some point but rest assured, that if the case would have been against Elgin Industries if it involved the earlier watch company.

The court case revolves around deceptive trade practices in the sale of watchs specifically the advertising and marking of the watchs with prices for more than there actual trade value. This would be consistant with a value/affordale marketing strategy.

The spying charges are interesting but the fact that they were an agent, for the US Goverment, procuring Swiss watches for the war effort fits with the contract manufacturer profile I posted.

You do put in doubt the date that Helbros and Jules Jurgensen became associated. The fact that Jules Jurgensen is now an American compay just brings forward the question just who controls who.


----------



## Marrick

Fair enough. Hopefully someone with definitive knowledge will drop by - you never know.:-!


----------



## Somewhere else

Helbros supposedly stands for "Helvetic Brothers" and was a Chicago based company and is still in business. You can find out who currently owns it and further information of this sort through the several different commercial watch associations that exist in the USA.

As a rule, they used good quality movements and were similar, if smaller than Benrus.


----------



## nsmike

Helbros is owned by Jules Jurgensen here is a link to the history page of their website http://www.julesjurgensen.com/about.asp When a Swiss watchmaker moves to the US and starts assembling watches here. Yet they have a subsidiary, for which that was the business model for many years, isn't resonable to wonder just who's management is in charge.


----------



## babyboomer1001

Perhaps, there are just fewer of them. Mine was appraised at $850 in 2009 and it is a beauty. I've also seen others and it seems to me as though it is a collected vintage watch, just like the others.



nsmike said:


> I've been doing some research on a Helbros watch given to me and thought I would post what information I've accumulated. Today Helbros is owned by Jules Jurgensen. They are the value/affordable line similar to the ESQ to Modovo relationship except they have had the relationship since 1913. Helbros made some watches themself but were much more of an assembler/marketer than a manufacturer. Because of contract manufacturing you can find vintage Helbos watches from Germany, Switzerland, and even a few from France. I know it's not much but I there isn't much out there.


----------



## AbslomRob

According to the trademark registry, the trademark for "Helbros" was assigned to "The Elgin National Watch Company" in 1968, and was reassigned back to "Helbros Watches Inc" in 1974. There's another trademark listed for "Helbros Regency" which was registered in 1947 by "Helbros Watch Company Inc", that was also assigned to Elgin in 1968, and back to Helbros Watches in 1974. The last registration linked to "Helbros Watches" was in 1991, and it was canceled in 1998. All the "old" registrations for Helbros died (weren't renewed or were canceled) by 1991 or 1998, with the exception of the registration for "Helbros Invincible". That one was registered in 1981, and wasn't cancled until 2002. A new trademark was registered by Jules Jurgensen in 2001, but was abandoned. Another one was registered in 2005 (again by Jules Jurgensen) and is the only "live" registration in the system. 

The list of assignments shows an interesting blip though. In 1992, many of the trademarks got reassigned to something called "Congress Financial Corporation", and and then reassigned to "Helbros International Inc" in 1993.


----------



## artb

I still have 68 Helbros 1940-60 simple mechanical w.w. in very fine condition. Came from a fussy collector. In my part of the world Omaha, Denver, Salt Lake Helbros had big dedicated watch and jewelry stores at central addresses. 1950+&- they sold a great variety of w.w. so the customer had choice from cheap to $100s. Famous diamond jewelry business Herzberg used Helbros. I have one. Thus a great variety of qualities with the cheapest obviously greatly outselling their best. So little collector demand. For any prospective purchase critically inspect the movement. Might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ltri

Somewhere else said:


> Helbros supposedly stands for "Helvetic Brothers" and was a Chicago based company and is still in business. You can find out who currently owns it and further information of this sort through the several different commercial watch associations that exist in the USA.


I thought the name comes from "Helbein Brothers." Helbros. I have a Fontaine watch with a case that says "Helbein Bros Co" watch itself is in very bad condition though it works.


----------



## 1955mercury

I spotted a Fontain watch on ebay about 6 months ago and although I know nothing about the brand I liked the looks of it and wanted it. Turned out somebody else (snyper) wanted it more than me. I've had an eye out for another one ever since but it turns out the decent ones are few and far in between. Last week I spotted another one and I am now the proud new owner of it as of today. I still don't know anything about them. Don't even know if this one has the correct movement that should be in it or how to date it. I like it anyway. It runs and I think it will look pretty good once I clean it up.

























If anyone has any information they would care to share it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks a little like an ETA 390 or closely related calibre:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA 390

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 1955mercury

It looks practically identical. You're good at this Hartmut. Thank you.


----------



## bobbee

Here is Fontain (a Helbros name, obviously!).

Mikrolisk - The horological trade mark index

Here is Sorority.

Mikrolisk - The horological trade mark index

So I think the movement is a replacement buddy.

Very good looker though, and with the style and the hands I would say late twenties, early thirties.


----------



## 1955mercury

Thanks Bobbee. Since yesterday I found a Helbros ad from 1930. It shows Helbros, Sorority and Fontain watches. The Helbro were the top the line, the Sorority in the middle and the Fontain was the cheapest. All the Helbros were 17 jewel movements, the Sorority 15 jewel movements and Fontain 6 jewels. So it's most likely a movement swap but they kept it in the family. Lol!


----------



## bobbee

1955mercury said:


> Thanks Bobbee. Since yesterday I found a Helbros ad from 1930. It shows Helbros, Sorority and Fontain watches. The Helbro were the top the line, the Sorority in the middle and the Fontain was the cheapest. All the Helbros were 17 jewel movements, the Sorority 15 jewel movements and Fontain 6 jewels. So it's most likely a movement swap but they kept it in the family. Lol!


Can we see that advert? You know what I'm like with adverts...

...any way, the movement says "Sorority Watch Co.", and that company was based in Boston, while Helbros was New York.
A Google search shows several pics of Ladies Sorority Watch Co. watches, and some collector site examples.

Have fun cleaning and polishing, I know you like that part of collecting best! ;-)


----------



## 1955mercury

The ad is on ebay Bobbee so I'm not going to post it but you can look at it here: 1927 Advertisement Helbros Wrist Watch Sorority Fontain Strap Watch | eBay


----------



## arogle1stus

IMO Helbros is much like the vintage brand Gruen.
My uncle left me a 10 karat yellow gold Gruen.
It looked girlish, and to top it off it had a square case.

Never liked watches below 38mm. So Mr Gruen sat and sat and

Now a daughter has the watch. Still ticking.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Border-Reiver

Somewhere else said:


> Helbros supposedly stands for "Helvetic Brothers" and was a Chicago based company and is still in business. You can find out who currently owns it and further information of this sort through the several different commercial watch associations that exist in the USA.
> 
> As a rule, they used good quality movements and were similar, if smaller than Benrus.


DEAD WRONG! The name, as Itri also mentioned in a posting here, derived from Helbein Brothers, leaving aside all other issues about Elgin etc. Helvetia is the Latin name of Switzerland and often used in the wrong sense abroad when it comes to Switzerland. Switzerland is a country with 3 main languages, German, French, Italian - in this order. There is also a fourth language, still around in some regional areas, called Rhaeto-Romanic. When it comes to official designations, the Swiss get around the problem of having four official languages, by using the Latin version. The Swiss confederation is therefore called Confoederatio Helvetica, with CH on their licenses plates. CHF is f.i. the official abbreviation for the Swiss Franc, you also find Helvetia on their coins etc. So, the Helbein brothers have also been Helvetic brothers, like all brothers in that country, but Helbros derives from Helbein.


----------



## dougiedude

I picked up a square-dialed Helbros 25j automatic for $10 today at an estate sale.

I know nothing of the brand, but I remember having seen a nice Helbros in WRUW on the Ω-Forums, so I thought it might be worth _something_ more than $10!

I'll open the back, and post up some picks tonight...


----------



## dougiedude

Here's the pics of my Helbros I nabbed today, running and keeping good time thus far. The square case is 28mm wide, 36mm lug-lug.

At the very bottom of the dial, it is written 'West Germany', and the movement is also marked with 'Germany', so, here we have a 'West German' Helbros!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

A nice clean PUW (Pforzheimer Uhrenwerke) Ca. 1260:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: PUW 1260

Hartmut Richter


----------



## dougiedude

Hartmut Richter said:


> A nice clean PUW (Pforzheimer Uhrenwerke) Ca. 1260:
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: PUW 1260
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you, so much for the ID and link, Hartmut...

You are most invaluable!


----------



## ShockMister

I'm wondering about the latter-day quartz Helbros watches. Would they be the equivalent of Timex? Or more like Citizen, in regards to quality of movement?

Thanks


----------



## 1955mercury

dougiedude said:


> Here's the pics of my Helbros I nabbed today, running and keeping good time thus far. The square case is 28mm wide, 36mm lug-lug.
> 
> At the very bottom of the dial, it is written 'West Germany', and the movement is also marked with 'Germany', so, here we have a 'West German' Helbros!


What you have looks like the Helbros "Rhodes" model from 1963.


----------



## mike184

Helbros stands for HELbein BROS (Brothers), founded 1913 in New York, USA with a subsidiary in Switzerland, the Helbein Freres & Cie, Geneva (established 1918).
Here is some info:

https://forgottenwatchbrands.wordpress.com/2016/01/02/helbros-watches/

Helbros - Electric Watches


----------



## GregBV

My vintage. Probably late 60s, early 70s. Interesting form factor... Watch is egg shaped, not round. Self-winding 17 jewels day-date. Keeps time to a minute. Swiss made.


----------



## GregBV

Forgot to add the image. Lol


----------



## atluser

I have several Hebros' but try to collect mostly those marked "West Germany" on the dial with PUW movements since they generally can be dated to a period (post WWII to reunification). I also collect newer (at least I think they are newer) watches because I like the faces.

Since I'm new to this I have several questions:
Does anyone know the period of time Helbros used French movements or manufactured in France (movement stamped FRANCE) ?

Can anyone shed some light on the history of the Invincible line(?) of watches. One place cited advertising 1949 and another when it was registered as a trade mark in the US in the 1980's. I think the earlier date is correct but it was not trade marked the US in the 1980's by Jules Jurgensen.

Are West German and Germany printed on the dials of the same period or are "Germany" watches later?

Any other tips for dating would be appreciated: e.g. red vs. black "h" logo, swirl (mainspring?) vs. no swirl under logo or between 8 and 4, etc.

Thanks in advance.

One of my favorites attached, really like the highly stylized numbers.


----------



## 32T2

Some of my hel's


----------



## TheJTMan

Greetings,

I have a Helbros Mickey Mouse watch. It has a seventeen jewel Swiss movement and a chromed stainless case. Two questions, when was the watch made and what band(s) or bracelet(s) was it sold with?

Any information on either point would be appreciated,


----------



## Hartmut Richter

TheJTMan said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have a Helbros Mickey Mouse watch. It has a seventeen jewel Swiss movement and a chromed stainless case. Two questions, when was the watch made and what band(s) or bracelet(s) was it sold with?
> 
> Any information on either point would be appreciated,


Welcome to Watchuseek! Some pictures might help us give more information. The most famous brand for "Mickey Mouse" watches was Ingersoll who brought them out in the thirties, mainly to help children learn how to read watches (it made it more fun for them). But those had cheap pin lever movements whereas yours seems to be of a higher grade.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## TheJTMan

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to Watchuseek! Some pictures might help us give more information. The most famous brand for "Mickey Mouse" watches was Ingersoll who brought them out in the thirties, mainly to help children learn how to read watches (it made it more fun for them). But those had cheap pin lever movements whereas yours seems to be of a higher grade.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Hello Hartmut,

Thanks very much for the reply.

Please find attached an image of the watch. The band on the watch is not original.

Best,

James


----------



## Hartmut Richter

When you search for "Helbros Mickey Mouse", you get loads of specimens, some of them even from the seventies (as the case style confirms). This one is more likely from the sixties. What movement is inside?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## barbnlala2021

*this is my helbros watch on the inside it has 21 jewels I can not find any information about it and information will truly be appreciated *


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! All I can say is that it has an unusual shock proofing mechanism in a German movement (Pforzheimer Uhrwerke, or PUW):






 bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: PUW 1175







www.ranfft.de





Hartmut Richter


----------



## Crystallifornia

artb said:


> I still have 68 Helbros 1940-60 simple mechanical w.w. in very fine condition. Came from a fussy collector. In my part of the world Omaha, Denver, Salt Lake Helbros had big dedicated watch and jewelry stores at central addresses. 1950+&- they sold a great variety of w.w. so the customer had choice from cheap to $100s. Famous diamond jewelry business Herzberg used Helbros. I have one. Thus a great variety of qualities with the cheapest obviously greatly outselling their best. So little collector demand. For any prospective purchase critically inspect the movement. Might be pleasantly surprised.


I recently was gifted a vintage helbros watch and was wondering if you have one similar and might be able to tell me of it is worth anything, I took the timepiece out to view the battery compartment and the entire timepiece came out which I am.going to bring into a watch repair/battery company to get a battery for.it.. should.i replace the face since it is cloudy or keep.it as is? Looking forward to your response. Sincerely Crystal


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! It looks like the sort of watch that doesn't need a battery - i.e. it looks like an entirely mechanical watch. That sort of watch needs to be serviced every ten years or so if it is to keep good time and not go bust when running all the time. If you want to wear it, you should seek a professional watchmaker (not a jeweller! - the latter also put batteries in watches but have no clue about the mechanical variety) and have it serviced. This will probably cost around 100 dollars, depending where you go (if it is rather more than that, you are getting ripped off!) and is not worth the time if you aren't going to ewerar it. I suspect that there is nothing wrong with the dial but that it is the crystal that is clouded. Getting a replacement might be difficult for a watch of that shape and size but it may be possible to polish it up.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## RonD.

Hartmut Richter said:


> When you search for "Helbros Mickey Mouse", you get loads of specimens, some of them even from the seventies (as the case style confirms). This one is more likely from the sixties. What movement is inside?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Hi Hartmut, my Helbros MM has a day/date function, says West Germany on the dial, and a very nice PUW 1463 automatic movement. Maybe his has a PUW movement also.


----------



## JoeC716

Hello,

New member here and now the proud owner of the Helbros pictured. I don't know anything about watches but I loved the simple and elegant look of this watch. I'm torn as to should I even wear it? Is this a future collectible or should I enjoy it?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! I should just enjoy the watch (once it has been serviced - without that, it won't run very well and you risk damage) since it is not the sort of thing that would bust the bank or is completely irreplaceable. I wonder about the claim of the movement having "...precision parts made in Switzerland..." since it is actually french (this one or a related movement by the same company):





__





bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Lorsa P75







www.ranfft.de





Hartmut Richter


----------



## brianobrien

This link should be helpful: Helbros - Chronopedia


----------



## klingsmithj

everyone
FYI ..





Helbros - Chronopedia







chronopedia.club




this link sheds some light on our Helbros.. 
james


----------



## natetrop

I have a Helbros pocket watch I picked up cheap on Ebay. Haven't looked into it much, seems like an old generic swiss pocket watch movement from the 1920s.


----------

